# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية برمجة المؤشرات واكسبرتات التداول - Experts Advisor EA أرشيف مؤشرات اكسبرتات الفوركس المميزة.  مؤشر المستويات القوية مفتوح الصلاحية  بعد صمت دام لأيام .. الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## وضاح عطار

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  أهديكم هذه النسخة المفتوحة الصلاحية من مؤشر المستويات القوية .  أرجو ان تقبلوا مني هذه الهدية المتواضعة وأن تكون خالصة لوجه الله سبحانه .   المؤشر كما تعرفون عبارة عن تسعة مؤشرات يومية واسبوعية وشهرية.  ولكل فترة ثلاثة مؤشرات واحد للمستويات الداخلية وواحد للمستويات العلوية وواحد للمستويات السفلية.  بحيث تقوم هذه المستويات لمختلف الفترات بمحاصرة السعر من كل الجهات.  كثيرا ما تجتمع بعض المستويات مع بعضها البعض مما يعطي قوة أكبر لهذا المستوى .  يستخدم هذا المؤشر لتحديد نقاط الدخول وتحديد الأهداف المتوقعة لجميع الأزواج والعملات والسلع .  الدخول يكون عند الاختراقات والارتدادات .  الاختراق يكون قويا وحقيقيا للمستويات الشهرية ثم الأسبوعية ثم اليومية.  وخصوصا عندما يكون الاختراق في بداية حركة السوق اليومية .  أما إذا وصل السعر لمستوى قوي بعد انتهاء الحركة اليومية واستنفاذها فتكون فرصة حقيقية لارتداد مناسب لطبيعة المستوى القوي الذي حصل عنده الارتداد .  وشكرا لكم.

----------


## Spacer5

جزاك الله خيرا ... 
دايما مبدع ومعطاء

----------


## NASSERALQAHTANI

جزاك الله خير  ودي وتقديري

----------


## رانيا وجدي

رائع ومتميز كالعادة...  جزاك الله خيرا...

----------


## dr.anas

بارك الله فيك  
جاري تجريب المؤشر

----------


## markov

شكرا جزيلا لك .. بالفعل هديه قيمه.

----------


## وضاح عطار

> جزاك الله خيرا ...  دايما مبدع ومعطاء

  

> جزاك الله خير  ودي وتقديري

  

> رائع ومتميز كالعادة...  جزاك الله خيرا...

  

> بارك الله فيك  
> جاري تجريب المؤشر

  

> شكرا جزيلا لك .. بالفعل هديه قيمه.

  

> الله يفتح عليك ويوفقك يا بمرمجنا الغالي

  
شكرا لكم وانتظروا المزيد إن شاء الله

----------


## الهـــــاجري

الله يفتح عليك ويوفقك يا بمرمجنا الغالي

----------


## وضاح عطار

شارتات توضيحية على المجنون  ملاحظات على الشارت:  صعد المجنون حتى المستوى العلوي اليومي وهنا نحن أمام احتمالين إما اختراق أو ارتداد.  والارتداد قد حصل دون أن يصعد نقطة واحدة عن المستوى العلوي.  ارتد حتى المستوى السفلي وهنا نحن امام احتمالين إما اختراق أو ارتداد.  طبعا الاختراق كان الاحتمال الأقوى لأنه قد حصل ارتداد من المستوى العلوي.  وصل الاختراق حتى المستوى اليومي A0 ثم ارتد عنه .  ويستخدم هذا المستوى لتأكيد الاختراق الحقيقي للمستوى الرئيسي .  المستويات A1 حتى A7 هي أهداف محتملة للاختراق .  المستويات الداخلية ترشدنا إلى وجهة السعر إلى أي مستوى رئيسي علوي أو سفلي .  فعادة عند اختراق السعر لأي مستوى داخلي فهو حتما ذاهب إلى المستوى الذي يليه .  عند عدم قدرة السعر على الوصول إلى المستوى الداخلي التالي فهو غالبا سيغير اتجاهه .

----------


## وضاح عطار

نأتي الآن للمستويات الأسبوعية على نفس الشارت السابق  ونتعامل مع الموضوع بنفس الشرح السابق ولكن مع أهداف أكبر .  لاحظوا كيف ارتد السعر عن المستوى الأسبوعي الرئيسي العلوي قبل أن يصل إليه .  وهذه الحركة دلالة قوية على نزول كبير ووصوله إلى المستوى الرئيسي السفلي .  لاحظوا أيضا انتقال السعر من كل مستوى داخلي للذي يليه بكل دقة وسلاسة .  وبما أن الحركة تجري داخل المستويين الرئيسيين فإننا لسنا بحاجة للمستويات الخارجية حاليا .  إلا إذا كانت الحركة خارج المستويين الرئيسيين فإننا نعتمد على المستويات الخارجية .

----------


## وضاح عطار

أخيرا نأتي للمستويات الشهرية وهي القوية جدا .  أيضا الحركة الحالية للمجنون داخل المستويين الشهريين الرئيسيين .  لاحظوا كيف أن السعر يتحرك بين المستويات الداخلية ويتنقل بينها كارتداد أو اختراق .  أخيرا يجب العمل مع هذه المستويات جميعا ومحاولة تلمس الحركة المستقبلية من خلال حركة السعر على هذه المستويات .  والعمل يجب أن يكون حسب المستويات المناسبة لنوع المتاجرة هل هي قصيرة الأمد أم متوسطة أم طويلة .  ويجب على من يتاجر يوميا أن يدرس السعر على كل المستويات ويحدد المستويات المهمة القريبة من السعر الحالي ويعمل عليها مباشرة .

----------


## محمود عامر

بارك الله بك أخ وضاح و وسع لك في رزقك

----------


## القدس 1

ولو تكن ممتازة-------------يكفيك جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## عمران حسن

ما شاء الله تبارك الله  
شرح ممتاز و فقك الله 
اريد اسال هل تعتبر مناطق الاختراق و الارتداد مناطق بيع و شراء ممتازة
 بعد اذنك   المتاجرة بايها افضل حيث تزدحم عندي الصورة و النظر شيش بيش
هل تصلح لكل العملات

----------


## tahawy

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  أهديكم هذه النسخة المفتوحة الصلاحية من مؤشر المستويات القوية .  أرجو ان تقبلوا مني هذه الهدية المتواضعة وأن تكون خالصة لوجه الله سبحانه .   المؤشر كما تعرفون عبارة عن تسعة مؤشرات يومية واسبوعية وشهرية.  ولكل فترة ثلاثة مؤشرات واحد للمستويات الداخلية وواحد للمستويات العلوية وواحد للمستويات السفلية.  بحيث تقوم هذه المستويات لمختلف الفترات بمحاصرة السعر من كل الجهات.  كثيرا ما تجتمع بعض المستويات مع بعضها البعض مما يعطي قوة أكبر لهذا المستوى .  يستخدم هذا المؤشر لتحديد نقاط الدخول وتحديد الأهداف المتوقعة لجميع الأزواج والعملات والسلع .  الدخول يكون عند الاختراقات والارتدادات .  الاختراق يكون قويا وحقيقيا للمستويات الشهرية ثم الأسبوعية ثم اليومية.  وخصوصا عندما يكون الاختراق في بداية حركة السوق اليومية .  أما إذا وصل السعر لمستوى قوي بعد انتهاء الحركة اليومية واستنفاذها فتكون فرصة حقيقية لارتداد مناسب لطبيعة المستوى القوي الذي حصل عنده الارتداد .  وشكرا لكم.

 أستاذنا الكبير وضاح
بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء وفى ميزان حسناتك 
هل يتم تحميل التسعة مؤشرات على شارت واحد وماهو الفريم تايم الانسي
دمتم بخير وصحة وعافية

----------


## braveheart

أستاذ وضاح يعطيك العافية
بس عندي بعض الأسئلة:
--  لا يتم الدخول بيع أو شراء ألا أذا ألسعر أخترق أو أرتد من أحد الخطوط الحمراء العريضة اي واحدى الخطوط DAY UP؟؟؟  
-- الاهداف تكون DAY A0, DAY A1`, DAY A2؟؟؟
-- ماذا عن الخطوط ما بين الخطين العريضين أذ لم أنتبه اذا شرحتهم DAY B, DAY C, DAY D, DAY A؟ تعتبر الاهداف المتوقعة بحالة الارتداد؟؟ 
ومشكور مرة ثانية
تحياتي لك :Asvc:

----------


## ريتشارد

أخي الكريم وضاح هل يكون بيع أو شراء بعد فتح شمعة الأختراق أو أرتاد الشمعة الحالية
و من الصورة يأتي العمل على تايم 30 دقيقة

----------


## !.. خيـــــال ..!

.. 
بارك الله فيك يا مهنــدس وضــاح .. 
وجزاك الله خـــيراً .. 
دمت فخــراً للمتــداول العربي .. 
..

----------


## سمير صيام

بارك الله فيك اخى وضاح ومشكور على المؤشر

----------


## soufian

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## عِماد نُعمان

هدية رائعة و الكل كان منتظرها..  
بارك الله فيك يا فخر العرب

----------


## hadi75m

بارك الله فيك وندعوا الله ان يكون فى ميزان اعمالك ان شاء الله  تحياتى ومودتى

----------


## MrHoMsI

مشكور شكله تعبك لخلصته مشكور اخوي وضاح

----------


## Al Safee

جزاك الله ألف خير وبارك لك في علمك وفي رزقك

----------


## hamadazaki

لك جزيل الشكر وكل ما تقدمه في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## الخالدي-13

بارك الله فيك اخي وضاح وأسأل الله ان يجزيك خير الجزاء على مجهودك الرائع في خدمة اخوانك في هذا المنتدى

----------


## zooma

مشكور يا استاذ وضاح مؤشر جميل ومجهود رائع بالتوفيق انشاء الله .  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## وضاح عطار

> بارك الله بك أخ وضاح و وسع لك في رزقك

  

> ولو تكن ممتازة-------------يكفيك جزاك الله خيرا

  
شكرا لكم وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## panachit

بارك الله فيك استاد وضاح

----------


## وضاح عطار

> ما شاء الله تبارك الله  
> شرح ممتاز و فقك الله 
> اريد اسال هل تعتبر مناطق الاختراق و الارتداد مناطق بيع و شراء ممتازة
> بعد اذنك المتاجرة بايها افضل حيث تزدحم عندي الصورة و النظر شيش بيش
> هل تصلح لكل العملات

 أهلا بك اخي 
المستويات الرئيسية العلوية والسفلية هي مناطق بيع وشراء ممتازة جدا . 
والمتاجرة تكون بالكل . حسب وضع السعر بالنسبة لها . 
لقد شرحت بالكامل طريقة التعامل معها . 
وهي تصلح لكل الأزواج . 
وتغيير الفريم لا يؤثر على قيمة المستويات أبدا .

----------


## الصاعقة

مشكوووووووور على المؤشر الرائع

----------


## وضاح عطار

> أستاذنا الكبير وضاح
> بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء وفى ميزان حسناتك 
> هل يتم تحميل التسعة مؤشرات على شارت واحد وماهو الفريم تايم الانسي
> دمتم بخير وصحة وعافية

  
أهلا بك أخي 
نعم حمل التسعة مؤشرات على نفس الشارت  
وعند تشابك المستويات فهذا يعني قوة أكبر  
مثلا اجتمع المستوى الشهري مع الأسبوعي في نفس النقطة أو قريبين جدا من بعضهما البعض 
هذا يدل على أن هذا المستوى قوي جدا وهكذا. 
والفريم لا يغير من قيمة المستويات أبدا .

----------


## وضاح عطار

> أستاذ وضاح يعطيك العافية
> بس عندي بعض الأسئلة:
> -- لا يتم الدخول بيع أو شراء ألا أذا ألسعر أخترق أو أرتد من أحد الخطوط الحمراء العريضة اي واحدى الخطوط DAY UP؟؟؟   نعم ولكن يجب العمل بكل المستويات مجتمعة لأنه قد يحصل مثلا اختراق للمستوى اليومي الأحمر ولكن السعر في الوقت نفسه قريب جدا من مستوى شهري قوي قد يرده عكس صفقتك .  يجب النظر إلى كل المستويات القريبة من السعر الحالي بشمولية أكبر .  
> -- الاهداف تكون DAY A0, DAY A1`, DAY A2؟؟؟  نعم ولكن قد تكون الأهداف مستويات أقوى فيجب الانتباه   
> -- ماذا عن الخطوط ما بين الخطين العريضين أذ لم أنتبه اذا شرحتهم DAY B, DAY C, DAY D, DAY A؟ تعتبر الاهداف المتوقعة بحالة الارتداد؟؟  المستويات الداخلية هي أيضا دعوم ومقاومات ولكنها أيضا تدلنا على توقع الحركة المستقبلية للسعر وأي اتجاه سوف يسلكه .  ويجب التفكير بها على أنها مثل الدرج أو السلم بمعنى أي تجاوز لمستوى منها يعني الذهاب إلى المستوى التالي وهكذا .  وعند الفشل في الوصول إلى التالي فهذا يعني ارتداد إلى المستوى السابق وهكذا . 
> ومشكور مرة ثانية
> تحياتي لك

 أهلا بك أخي العزيز 
الجواب في الاقتباس

----------


## وضاح عطار

> أخي الكريم وضاح هل يكون بيع أو شراء بعد فتح شمعة الأختراق أو أرتاد الشمعة الحالية
> و من الصورة يأتي العمل على تايم 30 دقيقة

  
أهلا بك أخي   
لا ننتظر  إغلاق الشمعة  
بل ندخل فورا بعد حساب السبريد طبعا وعدد كاف من نقاط الأمان تتحدد حسب نوع المستوى المخترق هل هو شهري أم اسبوعي أم يومي . 
وأيضا حسب الزوج المستخدم .

----------


## وضاح عطار

> ..  بارك الله فيك يا مهنــدس وضــاح ..  وجزاك الله خـــيراً ..  دمت فخــراً للمتــداول العربي ..  ..

  
ألف شكر لك اخي العزيز وأهلا بك

----------


## وضاح عطار

> بارك الله فيك اخى وضاح ومشكور على المؤشر

  
حياك الله أخي العزيز سمير 
وإن شاء الله يعجبك المؤشر . 
على فكرة أنا أعتبر المؤشر من النوع الكلاسيكي . 
ما رأيك أنت . والذي يهمني طبعا .

----------


## فوركس ستار

السلام عليكم 
ممكن اسال كيف احصل علي المؤشر المذكور 0حتي استطيع تجربتهولكم الشكر علي جهودكم

----------


## وضاح عطار

> جزاك الله خيرا

 حياك الله أخي   

> هدية رائعة و الكل كان منتظرها..   
> بارك الله فيك يا فخر العرب

 هذا المؤشر انطبق عليه المثل الذي يقول : 
يا مؤشر بفلوس بكرة يصير ببلاش . 
شكرا لك .     

> بارك الله فيك وندعوا الله ان يكون فى ميزان اعمالك ان شاء الله    تحياتى ومودتى

 أهلا بك أخي الفاضل وشكرا لك   

> مشكور شكله تعبك لخلصته مشكور اخوي وضاح

 تعبك راحة أخي العزيز  
المهم أن يكون ذو فائدة لكم . 
أنصح الجميع بلا استثناء من استخدامه فهو مفيد جدا جدا .   

> جزاك الله ألف خير وبارك لك في علمك وفي رزقك

 أهلا بك أخي     

> لك جزيل الشكر وكل ما تقدمه في ميزان حسناتك

 شكرا لك أخي     

> بارك الله فيك اخي وضاح   وأسأل الله ان يجزيك خير الجزاء على مجهودك الرائع في خدمة اخوانك في هذا المنتدى

 حياك الله وأهلا بك     

> مشكور يا استاذ وضاح مؤشر جميل ومجهود رائع بالتوفيق انشاء الله .

  

> 

    شكرا لك أخي وأهلا بك   

> بارك الله فيك استاد وضاح

 حياك الله أخي العزيز

----------


## وضاح عطار

> مشكوووووووور على المؤشر الرائع

 أهلا بك أخي الكريم   

> السلام عليكم 
> ممكن اسال كيف احصل علي المؤشر المذكور 0حتي استطيع تجربتهولكم الشكر علي جهودكم

 وعليكم السلام  
المؤشر موجود أول الموضوع  
حمله ثم فك عنه الضغط وانسخه إلى مجلد المؤشرات في برنامج الميتاتريدر

----------


## Al Safee

أستاذ وضاح لو تضع إمكانية حذف الأسعار من على الخطوط و أيضا إمكانية تغيير ألوان الكتابة و إمكانية حذفها أيضا 
إذا كان بالإمكان ذالك أرجوا توجيهي أكون لك من الشاكرين  
أبو عبدالله

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

> أخيرا نأتي للمستويات الشهرية وهي القوية جدا .  أيضا الحركة الحالية للمجنون داخل المستويين الشهريين الرئيسيين .  لاحظوا كيف أن السعر يتحرك بين المستويات الداخلية ويتنقل بينها كارتداد أو اختراق .  أخيرا يجب العمل مع هذه المستويات جميعا ومحاولة تلمس الحركة المستقبلية من خلال حركة السعر على هذه المستويات .  والعمل يجب أن يكون حسب المستويات المناسبة لنوع المتاجرة هل هي قصيرة الأمد أم متوسطة أم طويلة .  ويجب على من يتاجر يوميا أن يدرس السعر على كل المستويات ويحدد المستويات المهمة القريبة من السعر الحالي ويعمل عليها مباشرة .

 السلام عليكم أستاذنا الكبير وضاح 
لا أعرف كيف لا أري الموضوع إلا الان غريبه فعلا 
عموما أشكرك علي مجهودك الأكثر من رائع ولي بعض الإستفسارات إن تسمح لي 
أولا انا كمتاجر انترداي وأعمل علي فريم 15 دقيقه هل من المفروض ان اضع  
مؤشرات المستويات لليومي فقط أن اضعها للإسبوعي والشهري أيضا؟ 
وإن لم يكن هذا الفريم مناسبا للعمل علي تلك المؤشرات فبأي فريم تايم تنصحني بالعمل عليه باستخدام تلك المؤشرات 
أشكرك أستاذنا الكبير

----------


## pal-forex

مشكوووووووور على المؤشر الرائع

----------


## وليد2000

الله يجزاك اخي وضاح كل خير هلي لي باستفسار بسيط بما اني مبتدئ لديه موشر اسبوعي له فتره صلاحيه انتهت هل يمكن اعاده برمجته ارجو افادتي ربي يسعدك

----------


## وضاح عطار

> أستاذ وضاح لو تضع إمكانية حذف الأسعار من على الخطوط و أيضا إمكانية تغيير ألوان الكتابة و إمكانية حذفها أيضا 
> إذا كان بالإمكان ذالك أرجوا توجيهي أكون لك من الشاكرين  
> أبو عبدالله

 أهلا بك أخي العزيز 
لم أفهم المقصود من حذف الأسعار فهي مهمة جدا في نظري . 
تغيير الخطوط والألوان ممكن حاليا من خلال خصائص المؤشر نفسه . 
شكرا لك

----------


## وضاح عطار

> السلام عليكم أستاذنا الكبير وضاح  لا أعرف كيف لا أري الموضوع إلا الان غريبه فعلا  عموما أشكرك علي مجهودك الأكثر من رائع ولي بعض الإستفسارات إن تسمح لي  أولا انا كمتاجر انترداي وأعمل علي فريم 15 دقيقه هل من المفروض ان اضع   مؤشرات المستويات لليومي فقط أن اضعها للإسبوعي والشهري أيضا؟  وإن لم يكن هذا الفريم مناسبا للعمل علي تلك المؤشرات فبأي فريم تايم تنصحني بالعمل عليه باستخدام تلك المؤشرات  أشكرك أستاذنا الكبير

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يجب وضع كل المستويات والعمل عليها بشكل شمولي . 
حتى لو كنت تعمل كمتاجرة يومية فقط فإن المستويات اليومية لوحدها لا تكفيك . 
بل يجب مراعاة وضع السعر بالنسبة للمستويات الأخرى أيضا . 
لأن المستويات الأسبوعية أقوى والشهرية أقوى الجميع . 
فإذا كان السعر الحالي قريب من المستويات اليومية فقط فنحن هنا في هذه الحالة نعمل فقط على اليومي . 
أما إذا كان السعر قريبا من مستويات أسبوعية أو شهرية فيجب أخذها في عين الاعتبار قبل المستويات اليومية . 
الفريم المستخدم لا يهم أبدا لأن المستويات لا تغير قيمتها مع تغير الفريم . 
هناك نقطة بالغة الأهمية وهي الاعتماد على سيرفر لا يفتح شمعة ليوم الأحد . 
وأفضل توقيت سيرفر حتى الآن هو الرويال آيكون أو أي سيرفر بنفس توقيته .

----------


## وضاح عطار

> مشكوووووووور على المؤشر الرائع

 أهلا بك أخي العزيز   

> الله يجزاك اخي وضاح كل خير هلي لي باستفسار بسيط بما اني مبتدئ لديه موشر اسبوعي له فتره صلاحيه انتهت هل يمكن اعاده برمجته ارجو افادتي ربي يسعدك

  
بارك الله فيك أخي 
إذا كنت لا تملك الملف الأصلي ذو الامتداد mq4 فلا يمكن تعديل فترة الصلاحية . 
يمكنك فتح موضوع خاص بطريقة عمل المؤشر في منتدى البرمجة لنرى إمكانية إعادة برمجته .

----------


## أبو أيمن المصري

> هذا المؤشر انطبق عليه المثل الذي يقول : 
> يا مؤشر بفلوس بكرة يصير ببلاش . 
> شكرا لك .

  :Teeth Smile:   *أضحك الله سنّك أستاذنا الحبيب وضاح 
جزاك الله خيرًا 
وإن شاء الله ينطبق عليه المثل الذي يقول: 
يا مؤشر اليوم ex4، بكرة نلاقيه mq4  
لأني فعلاً أتمنى أن أرى الكود المفتوح له*

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

> هناك نقطة بالغة الأهمية وهي الاعتماد على سيرفر لا يفتح شمعة ليوم الأحد . 
> وأفضل توقيت سيرفر حتى الآن هو الرويال آيكون أو أي سيرفر بنفس توقيته .

 أشكرك استاذ وضاح علي سرعة إجابتك 
ولكن ممكن رابط الشركه لكي استخدم السيرفر الخاص بهم

----------


## Al Safee

> أهلا بك أخي العزيز 
> لم أفهم المقصود من حذف الأسعار فهي مهمة جدا في نظري . 
> تغيير الخطوط والألوان ممكن حاليا من خلال خصائص المؤشر نفسه . 
> شكرا لك

  أستميحك العذر أستاذي الكريم على تأخري في الرد   الأسعار غالبا ما تجتمع مع بعضها مما يسبب عدم الوضوح للمضارب و إني أرى ان لا حاجة له ربما لإكتفائنا بالخطوط الأفقية فقط هذا رأئي والرأي أولا و آخرا لكم .  أما تغيير الألوان أقصد بها التكسات وليس الخطوط العريضة هذا في الأسبوعي فقط لأنه ممكن نغير لون الخطوط الأفقية ولكن التكسات لا يمكن   يهمني رأيكم دمتم بحفظ الله ورعايته     المخلص لكم / أبو عبدالله

----------


## m.salah

تسلم ايدك اخى وضاح فعلا مؤشر رائع عن تجربه طويله معه
شكرا لك

----------


## وضاح عطار

> *أضحك الله سنّك أستاذنا الحبيب وضاح*  *جزاك الله خيرًا*  *وإن شاء الله ينطبق عليه المثل الذي يقول:*  *يا مؤشر اليوم ex4، بكرة نلاقيه mq4*    *لأني فعلاً أتمنى أن أرى الكود المفتوح له*

  
أهلا بالأخ الحبيب أبو أيمن 
ولا يهمك أخي لأني قد قررت قرارا أرجو من الله سبحانه أن لا أندم عليه . 
وهو أن أعطي كل شيء عندي بخصوص الفوركس والبرمجة مجانا لوجه  الله سبحانه . 
ولكن بالتدريج . 
وسوف تحصل على كود هذا المؤشرات وغيرها أيضا إن شاء الله .

----------


## wajdyss

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## أبو أيمن المصري

> أهلا بالأخ الحبيب أبو أيمن 
> ولا يهمك أخي لأني قد قررت قرارا أرجو من الله سبحانه أن لا أندم عليه . 
> وهو أن أعطي كل شيء عندي بخصوص الفوركس والبرمجة مجانا لوجه  الله سبحانه . 
> ولكن بالتدريج . 
> وسوف تحصل على كود هذا المؤشرات وغيرها أيضا إن شاء الله .

 *قرارٌ جميلٌ، ولو دُعم بالاستخارة فلن تندم إن شاء الله 
وصدقني أمثالك من المبرمجين لابد أن تُدرّس أكوادهم والله ، أنا أحيانًا أظل طويلاً أدرس في أكواد أستاذنا حازم (FX5) وأكوادك المفتوحة، ووالله الاستفادة عظيمة فعلاً 
لا حرمنا الله الاستفادة منكم*

----------


## وضاح عطار

> أشكرك استاذ وضاح علي سرعة إجابتك  ولكن ممكن رابط الشركه لكي استخدم السيرفر الخاص بهم

  
هذا هو الرابط ولا تنسى حذف المسافة من كلمة ميتا  http://www.me taquotes.net/files/ikonroyal/ir4setup.exe

----------


## وضاح عطار

> أستميحك العذر أستاذي الكريم على تأخري في الرد   الأسعار غالبا ما تجتمع مع بعضها مما يسبب عدم الوضوح للمضارب و إني أرى ان لا حاجة له ربما لإكتفائنا بالخطوط الأفقية فقط هذا رأئي والرأي أولا و آخرا لكم .  أما تغيير الألوان أقصد بها التكسات وليس الخطوط العريضة هذا في الأسبوعي فقط لأنه ممكن نغير لون الخطوط الأفقية ولكن التكسات لا يمكن   يهمني رأيكم دمتم بحفظ الله ورعايته     المخلص لكم / أبو عبدالله

  
أهلا بك أخي 
سأرى طريقة لإمكانية تعديل الألوان للنصوص والأسعار  
وسأضيف خاصية إمكانية إزالة الأسعار أيضا .

----------


## وضاح عطار

> تسلم ايدك اخى وضاح فعلا مؤشر رائع عن تجربه طويله معه
> شكرا لك

  
أهلا بك أخي الكريم 
هل تخبرنا بخلاصة تجربتك مع هذا المؤشر مشكورا

----------


## وضاح عطار

> جزاك الله كل خير

 ألف شكر لك أخي العزيز

----------


## وضاح عطار

> *قرارٌ جميلٌ، ولو دُعم بالاستخارة فلن تندم إن شاء الله*  *وصدقني أمثالك من المبرمجين لابد أن تُدرّس أكوادهم والله ، أنا أحيانًا أظل طويلاً أدرس في أكواد أستاذنا حازم (FX5) وأكوادك المفتوحة، ووالله الاستفادة عظيمة فعلاً*   *لا حرمنا الله الاستفادة منكم*

  
شكرا لك أخي الحبيب  
وصدقت في موضوع الاستخارة . 
وإن شاء الله سيكون الكود متوفرا للجميع في فترة قريبة جدا .

----------


## الهـــــاجري

> أهلا بك أخي 
> سأرى طريقة لإمكانية تعديل الألوان للنصوص والأسعار  
> وسأضيف خاصية إمكانية إزالة الأسعار أيضا .

 سنكون بالانتظـــــــــــار   حفظك الباري

----------


## m.salah

> أهلا بك أخي الكريم 
> هل تخبرنا بخلاصة تجربتك مع هذا المؤشر مشكورا

 اخي وضاح 
1-طريقة عملى تعتمد على التحليل الكلاسيكي واستخدام النماذج لتحديد نقاط الدخول واذا تعارضت نقطة الدخول مع مؤشر المستويات القويه لا ادخل الى ان يتم التوافق 
2- لا اقوم بتحميل ال 9 مؤشرات ولكن اقوم بتجربة مؤشر (شهر رقم واحد) فاذا وجدت انه يظهر على منطقة عملى على الشارت اكتفي به واذا لم يتطابق اجرب شهري 2 وهكذا 
3- بعد ان اطمئن لنقطة دخولى والتي يجب ان تكون فوق month up  او week up اذا كانت العمليه لونج والعكس صحيح اذا كانت عمليه شورت  استخدم ايضه المؤشر الاسبوعي الداخل في منطقة عملى على الشارت 
ومرفق مثال حدث الاسبوع الماضي وتسبب في خسائر لمعظم المتاجرين ولكن بفضل مؤشرك لم اقع في الفخل بل ضاعفت ارباحي 
لقد تكون نموذج w على شارت 4 ساعات يورو دولار وحددت فيه نقطة الدخول بعد كسر المثلث BCD حسب شرط النموذج وكان الهدف الاول عند  month up  واذا تخطاه سوف يصل للترند اليومي الهابط المحدد باللون الاحمر 
وكان معظم المضاربين قد وضعوا اوامر بيع عند هذا الخط ولكني لاحظت ان السعر قد تخطى month b كما يظهر في شارت الساعه فانتظرت الارتداد قبل الدخول ولكنه لم يرتد وكسر الترند فدخلت مره اخرى لونج والهدف هو النقطه E عند الخط الابيض حيث يكتمل النموذج W وحسب شرط النموذج يجب الدخول شورت الان لان الرهان على الارتداد حسب شروط النموذج لكن السعر الان يقف فوق month e  ولن ادخل شورت الا اذا ارتد وسوف ادخل لونج مره اخرى اذا كسر month up  العلويه 
وهذا ياسيدى طريقة عملى على مؤشرك الممتاز 
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## عمران حسن

جزاك الله الف خير و ننتظر منك المزيد

----------


## nart

بارك الله فيك اخي وضاح دائما مبدع

----------


## وضاح عطار

> اخي وضاح 
> 1-طريقة عملى تعتمد على التحليل الكلاسيكي واستخدام النماذج لتحديد نقاط الدخول واذا تعارضت نقطة الدخول مع مؤشر المستويات القويه لا ادخل الى ان يتم التوافق 
> 2- لا اقوم بتحميل ال 9 مؤشرات ولكن اقوم بتجربة مؤشر (شهر رقم واحد) فاذا وجدت انه يظهر على منطقة عملى على الشارت اكتفي به واذا لم يتطابق اجرب شهري 2 وهكذا 
> 3- بعد ان اطمئن لنقطة دخولى والتي يجب ان تكون فوق month up او week up اذا كانت العمليه لونج والعكس صحيح اذا كانت عمليه شورت استخدم ايضه المؤشر الاسبوعي الداخل في منطقة عملى على الشارت 
> ومرفق مثال حدث الاسبوع الماضي وتسبب في خسائر لمعظم المتاجرين ولكن بفضل مؤشرك لم اقع في الفخل بل ضاعفت ارباحي 
> لقد تكون نموذج w على شارت 4 ساعات يورو دولار وحددت فيه نقطة الدخول بعد كسر المثلث BCD حسب شرط النموذج وكان الهدف الاول عند month up واذا تخطاه سوف يصل للترند اليومي الهابط المحدد باللون الاحمر 
> وكان معظم المضاربين قد وضعوا اوامر بيع عند هذا الخط ولكني لاحظت ان السعر قد تخطى month b كما يظهر في شارت الساعه فانتظرت الارتداد قبل الدخول ولكنه لم يرتد وكسر الترند فدخلت مره اخرى لونج والهدف هو النقطه E عند الخط الابيض حيث يكتمل النموذج W وحسب شرط النموذج يجب الدخول شورت الان لان الرهان على الارتداد حسب شروط النموذج لكن السعر الان يقف فوق month e ولن ادخل شورت الا اذا ارتد وسوف ادخل لونج مره اخرى اذا كسر month up العلويه 
> وهذا ياسيدى طريقة عملى على مؤشرك الممتاز 
> تقبل تحياتي

  
شكرا لك أخي الكريم على شرحك الممتاز 
وأنت ما شاء الله تستخدم المؤشر بشكل احترافي جدا يدل على خبرة شاملة ما شاء الله . 
وصدقني طريقتك هذه تصلح كاستراتيجية كاملة متكاملة . 
لذلك أرجو منك أخي الكريم فتح موضوع خاص بطريقتك الرائعة هذه ومتابعته لأن فيها الخير الكثير للجميع . 
ومشكور مقدما أخي العزيز . 
وفقك الله .

----------


## وضاح عطار

> جزاك الله الف خير و ننتظر منك المزيد

  
أهلا بك أخي عمران . 
وأنا من أنتظر منكم المزيد  :Asvc:  . 
يرجى من الإخوة الذين يستخدمون هذا المؤشر أن يكتبوا هنا أو في موضوع مستقل خلاصة تجربتهم مع هذا المؤشر مشكورين .

----------


## وضاح عطار

> بارك الله فيك اخي وضاح دائما مبدع

  
شكرا لك أخي العزيز  
وفقك الله

----------


## Al Safee

> أهلا بك أخي 
> سأرى طريقة لإمكانية تعديل الألوان للنصوص والأسعار  
> وسأضيف خاصية إمكانية إزالة الأسعار أيضا .

  جزاك الله ألف خير أستاذنا القدير ووفقك الله لما تحبه وترضاه       المخلص لكم/ أبو عبدالله

----------


## m.salah

> شكرا لك أخي الكريم على شرحك الممتاز 
> وأنت ما شاء الله تستخدم المؤشر بشكل احترافي جدا يدل على خبرة شاملة ما شاء الله . 
> وصدقني طريقتك هذه تصلح كاستراتيجية كاملة متكاملة . 
> لذلك أرجو منك أخي الكريم فتح موضوع خاص بطريقتك الرائعة هذه ومتابعته لأن فيها الخير الكثير للجميع . 
> ومشكور مقدما أخي العزيز . 
> وفقك الله .

 اشكرك اخي وضاح على كلامك الجميل وهذه شهاده اعتز بها وان شاء الله سوف افتح موضوع عن اسلوب عملى في القريب العاجل 
تقبل تحياتي وودي واحترامي

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

السلام عليكم استاذ وضاح 
في تجربه لايف للمؤشر 
الان كسر السعر المستوي الإسبوعي1.4635 
هل يكون العمل الان علي المستويات الإسبوعيه؟
وخصوصا لأن المستويات الشهريه قريبه جدا من بعضها 
أرجو التوضيح 
وهلي الان يكون الهدف المستوي الإسبوعي القادم أم ماذا؟ 
قمت بإخفاء المستويات اليوميه لأنها بعيده عن سعر اليوم

----------


## وضاح عطار

> السلام عليكم استاذ وضاح  في تجربه لايف للمؤشر  الان كسر السعر المستوي الإسبوعي1.4635  هل يكون العمل الان علي المستويات الإسبوعيه؟ وخصوصا لأن المستويات الشهريه قريبه جدا من بعضها  أرجو التوضيح  وهلي الان يكون الهدف المستوي الإسبوعي القادم أم ماذا؟  قمت بإخفاء المستويات اليوميه لأنها بعيده عن سعر اليوم

 وعليكم السلام أخي هيما 
نظريا الهدف كما قلت عند المستوى الأسبوعي التالي 
ولكن يجب عدم إهمال المستويات الشهرية الأسبوعية القوية أيضا والتي تقف حجر عثرة في طريق اليورو حتى وصوله إلى هدفه الأسبوعي .

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

> وعليكم السلام أخي هيما 
> نظريا الهدف كما قلت عند المستوى الأسبوعي التالي 
> ولكن يجب عدم إهمال المستويات الشهرية الأسبوعية القوية أيضا والتي تقف حجر عثرة في طريق اليورو حتى وصوله إلى هدفه الأسبوعي .

 أشكرك استاذنا الحبيب علي سرعة تجاوبك 
وجزاك الله خيراً

----------


## s+s

جزاك الله خير و جعله فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

> السلام عليكم استاذ وضاح 
> في تجربه لايف للمؤشر 
> الان كسر السعر المستوي الإسبوعي1.4635 
> هل يكون العمل الان علي المستويات الإسبوعيه؟
> وخصوصا لأن المستويات الشهريه قريبه جدا من بعضها 
> أرجو التوضيح 
> وهلي الان يكون الهدف المستوي الإسبوعي القادم أم ماذا؟ 
> قمت بإخفاء المستويات اليوميه لأنها بعيده عن سعر اليوم

 بارك الله فيك استاذ وضاح
بالفعل اصاب اليورو الهدف1.4715 
ويزيد عنه قليلا 
وهذه في اول تجربه لايف ولو تسمح لي اعرض تجارب المؤشر هنا بصفه دوريه 
لكي نتمكن جميعا من استخدام المؤشر بصوره افضل 
للتوضيح كان الدخول علي اساس أن السعر كسر المستوي الإسبوعي1.4635 
وقمت بسؤال الأستاذ وضاح ورد عليّ وقال أن الهدف نظريا إلي 1.4715 
ولكن لايمكن إهمال المستويات الشهريه وبالفعل ارتد منها هابطا ثم عاود الصعود

----------


## m.salah

> بارك الله فيك استاذ وضاح
> بالفعل اصاب اليورو الهدف1.4715 
> ويزيد عنه قليلا 
> وهذه في اول تجربه لايف ولو تسمح لي اعرض تجارب المؤشر هنا بصفه دوريه 
> لكي نتمكن جميعا من استخدام المؤشر بصوره افضل 
> للتوضيح كان الدخول علي اساس أن السعر كسر المستوي الإسبوعي1.4635 
> وقمت بسؤال الأستاذ وضاح ورد عليّ وقال أن الهدف نظريا إلي 1.4715 
> ولكن لايمكن إهمال المستويات الشهريه وبالفعل ارتد منها هابطا ثم عاود الصعود

 مساء الفل ياهيما 
فعلا المؤشر خطير وياريت تتوصتلي عند وضاح انه يخف الحديد والاسمنت اللي في المؤشر علشان انا من الصبح متظره يكسر مستوى شهري على الكيبل وكل ما سعر يوصل للمؤشر ينزل تاني 
همسه 
عندك مؤشر RSI لوضاح 
لو عندك ضيفه كمان هابعمل معاك شغل جامد قوي 
تحياتي

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

> مساء الفل ياهيما 
> فعلا المؤشر خطير وياريت تتوصتلي عند وضاح انه يخف الحديد والاسمنت اللي في المؤشر علشان انا من الصبح متظره يكسر مستوى شهري على الكيبل وكل ما سعر يوصل للمؤشر ينزل تاني 
> همسه 
> عندك مؤشر RSI لوضاح 
> لو عندك ضيفه كمان هابعمل معاك شغل جامد قوي 
> تحياتي

 مساء الفل ياباشا m.salah
تأكد إني شغال بجميع مؤشرات الأستاذ وضاح :Big Grin:  
طبعا شغال بسترونج كمان زي الفل بس الميزه في المؤشر الحالي إن نقاط الدخول والخروج كتيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر جدا 
فلو فاتتني فرصه ممكن أدخل من منطقه تانيه وهكذا 
بس فعلا تبقي مشكله واحده 
وهي تقارب المستويات القويه من بعضها جدا في بعض الأحيان يكون المستويات الشهريه 
بينها ما بين بعضها حوالي 10-15 نقطه 
فما العمل هنا لا أدري 
أرجو أن تجيبنا استاذنا الجميل وضاح وبارك الله فيك

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

باشاm.salah 
أعتقدإن المستوي الشهري المقصود منك علي الكيبل هو الموجود داخل الدائره 
الخضراء بالشارت 
أعتقد ان هذا الوضع يدل علي هبوط قادم وليس كسر وصعود وننتظر رد ألأستاذ الكبير 
فهو ادري بمؤشره اللذيذ

----------


## m.salah

> مساء الفل ياباشا m.salah
> تأكد إني شغال بجميع مؤشرات الأستاذ وضاح 
> طبعا شغال بسترونج كمان زي الفل بس الميزه في المؤشر الحالي إن نقاط الدخول والخروج كتيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر جدا 
> فلو فاتتني فرصه ممكن أدخل من منطقه تانيه وهكذا 
> بس فعلا تبقي مشكله واحده 
> وهي تقارب المستويات القويه من بعضها جدا في بعض الأحيان يكون المستويات الشهريه 
> بينها ما بين بعضها حوالي 10-15 نقطه 
> فما العمل هنا لا أدري 
> أرجو أن تجيبنا استاذنا الجميل وضاح وبارك الله فيك

 بعد اذن اخينا وضاح
شوف ياهيما المؤشر ممتاز في تأكيد نقطة الدخول التي حددتها انت بناء على التحليل الفني وخاصة الكلاسيكي 
يعني انت مثلا عايز تدخل بعد كسر الترند بس المشكله انه ممكن يكسر ويرجع تاني هنا تستطيع الاسترشاد بمؤشر وضاح لو كسر الترند ومستوى وضاح يبقى خلاص امان 
كمان لو تطابق مستوى وضاح الاسبوعي مع الشهري تستطيع الدخول تحته شورت او فوقه لونج حسب تحليلك الفني 
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

> بعد اذن اخينا وضاح
> شوف ياهيما المؤشر ممتاز في تأكيد نقطة الدخول التي حددتها انت بناء على التحليل الفني وخاصة الكلاسيكي 
> يعني انت مثلا عايز تدخل بعد كسر الترند بس المشكله انه ممكن يكسر ويرجع تاني هنا تستطيع الاسترشاد بمؤشر وضاح لو كسر الترند ومستوى وضاح يبقى خلاص امان 
> كمان لو تطابق مستوى وضاح الاسبوعي مع الشهري تستطيع الدخول تحته شورت او فوقه لونج حسب تحليلك الفني 
> تقبل تحياتي

 نعم فهمت ما تقصد :Wink Smile:  
أنت تقصد انك تري ان احتمالية الصعود اقوي من الهبوط الان ولذلك انت تنتظر الدخول بعد الكسر صاعدا
ثم تجعلها نقطه مؤكِده لك :Wink Smile:  :Wink Smile:

----------


## m.salah

نعم بالضبط كده 
انا بحلل كلاسيكي وبعدين اختار نقطة الدخول ثم ابدأ في تجربة المؤشر واحد واحد بدأ من الشهري واذا تطابق مع المنطقه التي ارغب في اختبار قوتها على الشارت والتي ارغب في الدخول منها اتركه واذ لم يتطابق اشيله 
فمثلا لو كان هناك ترند هابط والسعر وصل له وانا عايز ادخل شورت مع الترند ااولا اشوف مؤشر وضاح لو وجدت ان مؤشر وضاح فوق الترند ادخل شورت والاستوب فوق المؤشر

----------


## وضاح عطار

> بارك الله فيك استاذ وضاح  بالفعل اصاب اليورو الهدف1.4715  ويزيد عنه قليلا  وهذه في اول تجربه لايف ولو تسمح لي اعرض تجارب المؤشر هنا بصفه دوريه  لكي نتمكن جميعا من استخدام المؤشر بصوره افضل  للتوضيح كان الدخول علي اساس أن السعر كسر المستوي الإسبوعي1.4635  وقمت بسؤال الأستاذ وضاح ورد عليّ وقال أن الهدف نظريا إلي 1.4715  ولكن لايمكن إهمال المستويات الشهريه وبالفعل ارتد منها هابطا ثم عاود الصعود

   ألف مبروك أخي هيما تحقق الهدف   وبالطبع أنا لن أسمح لك بعرض تجاربك الحية فقط ... بل أطلب منك ذلك مشكورا .  وأنا رأيي من رأي الأخ الفاضل صلاح وهو اعتماد هذا المؤشر مع تحليلك الخاص والدخول من أفضل المناطق والخروج من أفضلها أيضا .  والممارسة المستمرة والخبرة مع هذا المؤشر ستجعلك ملك الفوركس دون منازع إن شاء الله .

----------


## وليد الحلو

بادرة طيبه و اخلاق كريمه  يارب يكتب ليك أجرها و يوسعها عليك    ودى و تقديرى

----------


## وضاح عطار

> مساء الفل ياهيما 
> فعلا المؤشر خطير وياريت تتوصتلي عند وضاح انه يخف الحديد والاسمنت اللي في المؤشر علشان انا من الصبح متظره يكسر مستوى شهري على الكيبل وكل ما سعر يوصل للمؤشر ينزل تاني 
> همسه 
> عندك مؤشر RSI لوضاح 
> لو عندك ضيفه كمان هابعمل معاك شغل جامد قوي 
> تحياتي

 أهلا أخي العزيز صلاح 
بما أنك والأخ هيما تعملون على هذا المؤشر والذي أعتبره أنا شخصيا من أقوى المؤشرات على الإطلاق . 
فأكيد سوف تفكرون في تطويرات معينة لهذا المؤشر . 
إذا استجدت أي تطويرات هامة لديكم فأرجو ذكرها لنقوم بفتح مشروع برمجي خاص بهذا المؤشر . 
شكرا لكم

----------


## وضاح عطار

> مساء الفل ياباشا m.salah  تأكد إني شغال بجميع مؤشرات الأستاذ وضاح  طبعا شغال بسترونج كمان زي الفل بس الميزه في المؤشر الحالي إن نقاط الدخول والخروج كتيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر جدا  فلو فاتتني فرصه ممكن أدخل من منطقه تانيه وهكذا  بس فعلا تبقي مشكله واحده  وهي تقارب المستويات القويه من بعضها جدا في بعض الأحيان يكون المستويات الشهريه  بينها ما بين بعضها حوالي 10-15 نقطه  فما العمل هنا لا أدري  أرجو أن تجيبنا استاذنا الجميل وضاح وبارك الله فيك

 بالنسبة للمستويات المتقاربة فهي قد نراها مشكلة وقد نراها ميزة . 
بالنسبة لي في حال وجود عدة مستويات متقاربة فإني أعتمد أقربها إلى السعر وأقواها كهدف وأبعدها للسعر وأقواها كوقف . 
طبعا إذا كنت في صفقة . 
أما إذا لم أكن داخلا في صفقة أصلا فأجعل نقطة الدخول تعتمد على اختراق الأبعد والأقوى . 
طبعا أدعم وجهة النظر بترندات قوية وتحاليل إضافية ( سكر على كوليسترول على شحوم ثلاثية  :Asvc:  )

----------


## وضاح عطار

> باشاm.salah  أعتقدإن المستوي الشهري المقصود منك علي الكيبل هو الموجود داخل الدائره  الخضراء بالشارت  أعتقد ان هذا الوضع يدل علي هبوط قادم وليس كسر وصعود وننتظر رد ألأستاذ الكبير  فهو ادري بمؤشره اللذيذ

 الوضع الآن هو أن السعر محصور بين المستوى الأسبوعي السفلي والمستوى الأسبوعي A0 . 
وخروجه من هذا المجال يعني صعود أو هبوط للمستوى السابق أو اللاحق . 
والله أعلم .

----------


## وضاح عطار

> بعد اذن اخينا وضاح
> شوف ياهيما المؤشر ممتاز في تأكيد نقطة الدخول التي حددتها انت بناء على التحليل الفني وخاصة الكلاسيكي 
> يعني انت مثلا عايز تدخل بعد كسر الترند بس المشكله انه ممكن يكسر ويرجع تاني هنا تستطيع الاسترشاد بمؤشر وضاح لو كسر الترند ومستوى وضاح يبقى خلاص امان 
> كمان لو تطابق مستوى وضاح الاسبوعي مع الشهري تستطيع الدخول تحته شورت او فوقه لونج حسب تحليلك الفني 
> تقبل تحياتي

 كلام جميل جدا يدل على خبرة ممتازة ما شاء الله .

----------


## وضاح عطار

> بادرة طيبه و اخلاق كريمه   يارب يكتب ليك أجرها و يوسعها عليك     ودى و تقديرى

  
أهلا بك أخي العزيز وليد 
وشكرا لك

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

> ألف مبروك أخي هيما تحقق الهدف   وبالطبع أنا لن أسمح لك بعرض تجاربك الحية فقط ... بل أطلب منك ذلك مشكورا .  وأنا رأيي من رأي الأخ الفاضل صلاح وهو اعتماد هذا المؤشر مع تحليلك الخاص والدخول من أفضل المناطق والخروج من أفضلها أيضا .  والممارسة المستمرة والخبرة مع هذا المؤشر ستجعلك ملك الفوركس دون منازع إن شاء الله .

  طالما هذا طلب الأستاذ وضاح إذن فلنجب طلب الأستاذ الكبير   الاسترالي دولار 
نجد أن الزوج في ترند صاعد والان يلامس نقطه خط الترند0.8796ونجد أن هذه النقطه هي نفسها تعبر
عن مستوي شهري قوي ونستنتج من هذا أن الزوج يحتمل الإرتداد ليحقق الهدف عند المستوي الشهري القادم0.8840
متوقفا قليلا عند0.8821حيث تمثل المستوي القوي الإسبوعي 
والوقف عند0.8768 حيث يمثل المستوي الأبعد عن السعر والشهري ايضا 
وإلي الهدف إن شاء الله

----------


## m.salah

> طالما هذا طلب الأستاذ وضاح إذن فلنجب طلب الأستاذ الكبير   الاسترالي دولار  نجد أن الزوج في ترند صاعد والان يلامس نقطه خط الترند0.8796ونجد أن هذه النقطه هي نفسها تعبر عن مستوي شهري قوي ونستنتج من هذا أن الزوج يحتمل الإرتداد ليحقق الهدف عند المستوي الشهري القادم0.8840 متوقفا قليلا عند0.8821حيث تمثل المستوي القوي الإسبوعي  والوقف عند0.8768 حيث يمثل المستوي الأبعد عن السعر والشهري ايضا  وإلي الهدف إن شاء الله

 بالضبط هيما ترند مع مستوى قوي يعني لونج والاستوب تحت الترند والمستوى القوي بعدد كافي من النقاط حسب طبيعة الزوج 
بفرض ان السعر كسر الترند والمستوى القوي ده يبقى خير وبركه اللي خسرناه هانعوضه 
بعكس العمليه 
راجع موضوع اسلوب عمل في  مشاركتى الاولى هناك توضيح لسيناريو كسر مؤشر وضاح حسب خبرتي معه

----------


## haitham_elnemr

بارك الله فيك ومجهود اكثر من رائع بالتوفيق ان شالله  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

> بالضبط هيما ترند مع مستوى قوي يعني لونج والاستوب تحت الترند والمستوى القوي بعدد كافي من النقاط حسب طبيعة الزوج 
> بفرض ان السعر كسر الترند والمستوى القوي ده يبقى خير وبركه اللي خسرناه هانعوضه 
> بعكس العمليه 
> راجع موضوع اسلوب عمل في  مشاركتى الاولى هناك توضيح لسيناريو كسر مؤشر وضاح حسب خبرتي معه

 تمام الله ينور عليك 
وكمؤكد لنظرة الصعود ظهرت شمعة الدوجي داخل الدائره الخضراء 
وظهورها جاء في موقع متميز من المستويات القويه وخط الترند 
مما يحبذ الصعود 
وذلك إن تم ربطه بالبيانات القادمه علي الدولار  سنجد أن الاسترالي بإذن الله صاعد علي الأقل 
إلي 0.8821

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

السوق الان بانتظار  خبرالوظائف غير الزراعيه علي الدولار لذلك نري هذا التوقف

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

وبالفعل جاء الخبر سلبيا علي الدولار كما كان متوقعا 
والان الزوج يكمل مسيرة الصعود 
وبانتظار خبر طلبات المصانع علي الدولار بعد اقل من 15 دقيقه

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

الهدف علي وشك أن يضرب 
بارك الله فيك استاذ وضاح 
مؤشر قوي جدا ما شاء الله

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

> الهدف علي وشك أن يضرب 
> بارك الله فيك استاذ وضاح 
> مؤشر قوي جدا ما شاء الله

 الحمد لله تم ضرب الهدف فعلا 
وهذه التجربه الثانيه لايف

----------


## m.salah

> الحمد لله تم ضرب الهدف فعلا 
> وهذه التجربه الثانيه لايف

 هدف ولا استوب يعني اباركلك ولا اواسيك :013:

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

> هدف ولا استوب يعني اباركلك ولا اواسيك

 ايه ياعم بقولك ضرب الهدف  :Angry Smile:  
يعني باركلي عقبالك كده :Big Grin:

----------


## ابوعادل

يعطيك ألف عافيه أخ وضاح على هذا المؤشر القوي جدآ .. 
الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك ..  
والى الأمام ........... الله يوفقك بالدنيا والآخره ..

----------


## عمران حسن

ارجو تحليل مستويات اليورو ين

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

> ارجو تحليل مستويات اليورو ين

 علي حسب ما فهمت من الأستاذ وضاح
أنه عندما يكون السعر قريب من المستويات للفريم الأكبر نعتمد عليها
والان نحن أقرب للمستويات الإسبوعيه لذلك أهملت المستويات اليوميه 
اليورو ين يتحرك في قناتين هابطتين الأولي ذات المدي الطويل والثانيه بدأت منذ عدة ساعات 
وتم كسر المستوي الإسبوعي160.91 
وأعتقد أن الهدف ووجهة الزوج الان إلي158.98حيث يمثل الستوي القادم الإسبوعي
وعموما أزواج الين أكتفي منها بـ 50 نقطه فقط لأنها عالية التذبذب 
والوقف فوق المستوي الشهري السابق عند161.60 
وندخل مرحلة الخطر عند افتتاح وإغلاق شمعه فوقالمستوي الإسبوعي الحالي160.91 
أرجو أن تكون وضحت وجهة نظري

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

> علي حسب ما فهمت من الأستاذ وضاح
> أنه عندما يكون السعر قريب من المستويات للفريم الأكبر نعتمد عليها
> والان نحن أقرب للمستويات الإسبوعيه لذلك أهملت المستويات اليوميه 
> اليورو ين يتحرك في قناتين هابطتين الأولي ذات المدي الطويل والثانيه بدأت منذ عدة ساعات 
> وتم كسر المستوي الإسبوعي160.91 
> وأعتقد أن الهدف ووجهة الزوج الان إلي158.98حيث يمثل الستوي القادم الإسبوعي
> وعموما أزواج الين أكتفي منها بـ 50 نقطه فقط لأنها عالية التذبذب 
> والوقف فوق المستوي الشهري السابق عند161.60 
> وندخل مرحلة الخطر عند افتتاح وإغلاق شمعه فوقالمستوي الإسبوعي الحالي160.91 
> أرجو أن تكون وضحت وجهة نظري

 مؤشر المستويات القويه للأستاذ وضاح عطار يحقق 100 نقطه للتجربه الثالثه علي التوالي :Good:

----------


## maged_2770

السلام عليكم..
طبتم
مشكور استاذ وضاح لمجهوده الوافر جعله الله فى ميزان حسناته
وبعد
لاحظت اختلافا لا ارى له سببا فى المؤشر month3 فى الاسترلينى / ين فريم الاسبوع عنه فى الشهرى واليومى
فارجو استاذنا وضاح ان يلتفت لهذه النقطه ويرى ماسببها.
ااسف ان كان تدخلى بالموضوع بهذه الطريقه.

----------


## وضاح عطار

> السلام عليكم..
> طبتم
> مشكور استاذ وضاح لمجهوده الوافر جعله الله فى ميزان حسناته
> وبعد
> لاحظت اختلافا لا ارى له سببا فى المؤشر month3 فى الاسترلينى / ين فريم الاسبوع عنه فى الشهرى واليومى
> فارجو استاذنا وضاح ان يلتفت لهذه النقطه ويرى ماسببها.
> ااسف ان كان تدخلى بالموضوع بهذه الطريقه.

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله أخي الكريم 
من المفترض أن لا تتغير قيم المستويات مهما تغيرت الفريمات . 
لذلك أخي أرفق لنا شارتات توضح هذا الاختلاف مشكورا .

----------


## maged_2770

بسم الله  
اشكر اهتمامك بروفسير وضاح 
يوم الجمعه اعطانى فريم اليوم نقطه a0 =214 وباقى الفريمات a0=210.55
اليوم مع بدايه السوق كل الفريمات اصبحت a0=210.55
واسف لم اتذكر ارفاق الشارت الابعد انقطاع النت عندى وفتحت اليوم لارفاق الشارت فوجدت الكل قد توافق .
ساتابع معكم لحين ما يستجد جديد.
شكرا بروفسير وضاح.

----------


## محمد27

الأخ وضاح اسعد الله مساك 
حملت المؤشر  في  الميتاتريدر والانترباك ولم يعمل 
وتظهر لدي الملفات غير مقروءة  وبجانب كل ملف تظهر هذه العبارة
Waddah Attar Strong Level
Week1 .ex4
ملفEX4  
ماهو الخلل لدي ؟؟ 
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## وضاح عطار

> الأخ وضاح اسعد الله مساك 
> حملت المؤشر في الميتاتريدر والانترباك ولم يعمل 
> وتظهر لدي الملفات غير مقروءة وبجانب كل ملف تظهر هذه العبارة
> Waddah Attar Strong Level
> Week1 .ex4
> ملفEX4  
> ماهو الخلل لدي ؟؟ 
> تقبل تحياتي

  
أهلا بك أخي 
حاول تنزيل الملف مرة أخرى 
واستخدم برنامج فك الضغط القياسي للويندوز

----------


## محمد27

> أهلا بك أخي 
> حاول تنزيل الملف مرة أخرى 
> واستخدم برنامج فك الضغط القياسي للويندوز

  
المعذرة أخي وضاح  
لا أعرف برنامج فك الضغط القياسي هذا , هل هو موجود تلقائيا في الوندوز وما شكله ؟
أو لابد من تحميله للجهاز ؟ 
تحياتي لك وشاكر جدا تعاونك

----------


## وضاح عطار

> المعذرة أخي وضاح 
> لا أعرف برنامج فك الضغط القياسي هذا , هل هو موجود تلقائيا في الوندوز وما شكله ؟
> أو لابد من تحميله للجهاز ؟ 
> تحياتي لك وشاكر جدا تعاونك

 عند تنزيل الملف zip اضغط عليه بالزر اليميني للماوس وستظهر لك قائمة . 
اختر open with  لتظهر لك قائمة أخرى . 
اختر Compressed zipped Folder 
هذا هو البرنامج القياسي للويندوز . 
لكن قبل هذا أعد تنزيل الملف مرة أخرى .

----------


## BuBader

جراج الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك 
مبدع ما شاء الله ودايم في الطليعه

----------


## مراجع

تسلم استاذ وضاح على هذه المستويات القوية لكن لمن لا يستخدم برنامج MetaTrader  هل من الممكن مساعدتي للحصول عليها حسابيا ولك خالص الشكر .

----------


## مراجع

ياليت احد يفيدني لان احتاج هذه المستويات حسابيا لو في احد يقدر يساعدني اكون له من الشاكرين

----------


## Mohamed.Magdi

متابع

----------


## Mohamed.Magdi

متابع

----------

